# All Digests for Newsletter 2323



## Guest (May 30, 2020)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
May 30, 2020

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

My 4th workday scarf
Anyone else suffering from "startitus"?
Machine knitted Yoke Sweater
The absolute simplest pattern drove me nuts
DIY Row counter with foot control
Essentials in time of need.....
Center Out Rectangle Knitting?
Starry Starry Night Part 2
Recommendation for Ice Yarns "Favorite"?
Bluprint last day to purchase is May 31
I love this crocheted bunny doll (C)
Question about using Premier Worsted Plaid Yarn
Button holes
Cotton dk vs wool dk
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

(K) FREE PATTERN: A stash buster - Ten Stitch Blanket by Frankie Brown
Twisted Stich knitting tutorial
pattern help mouse & butterfly cardigan
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

A Border or not
I am ready to go away!
New house and knitting chair
Meadow Moon (Test Knit)
Blue Shawlette
'Selina' a DROPS Design Tunic
Wisteria Drops Kimono (C)
Another EZ Adult Surprise Jacket...the beginning
What is this for?
Crocheted Coaster
Lockdown Sampler - New Yorker Magazine cover!
Do you recognize this stitch?
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

killing of George Floyd
Blast from the Past-May 30th
Not too old to play with dolls
Reflections on [URL=Minnesota:I]Minnesota:I don't regard this as political[/URL]
What's new in the garden?
Corona funnies-May 30th
Poor Bee
Grandma's hands
A scary visualization of covid-19 deaths.
Bundyanne - Another toe tapping song.
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

knitting tea party friday 29 may 2020
(a rerun) Lace Party, May 3, 2020, WIPs and Life in General Issue
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 1st May, 2020
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 15th May, 2020
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

SOLD Pot Luck 100% Highland wool (fingering weight) for sale
SOLD Blue Shawlette
Knitting Stitches Book
For Sale Baby Cardigans
Sold I taught Myself Knitting (book, CD, 1 pair knit needles and knit gauge)
SOLD
Sold Crochet thread
Sold Ergonomic Interchangeable Crochet Hook Kit
*Links and Resources*

New website?
Stockinette Bandana Cowl (K)
Ballerina Wrap Top for Women,XS-4XL (K)
Grafton Shrug: Free pattern from Berroco (K)
Hide and Seek in the Hydrangea Shawl (C)
Keep on Turning blanket: Free pattern from Scheepjes (C)
Sagebrush Tank Top for Women, XS-3XL (C)
Gorgeous Around the World pullover: Free pattern from Scheepjes
*Other Crafts*

Look what I found in my workshop (caravan) !


----------

